# 70 GTO fuel vent routing



## montanarod (Sep 10, 2015)

how do they route at rear frame, no canister, 1 half inch line on tank and 1 quarter inch line from pump, quarter inch at neck thats OK and main fuel line 2 metal lines run top of crossmember?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The 1/4" line from the fuel pump is a return line going back to the gas tank. The 1/4" nipple on the gas filler neck is for the tank vent line, not a fuel return line. The vent line vents to the atmosphere. Believe the return line from the fuel pump goes to the gas tank and you should find the fitting at the top front of the tank. If the tank has been replaced, it is possible that the fitting for the fuel return line may not be there.

Most fuel lines are 3/8", you said 1/2". Are your lines 1/2" and do you have a custom/replaced gas tank?

Check the online Ames downloadable catalog. I believe they have a diagram for this. They also list the gas tank vent parts.


----------

